# How to embroider velcro name tags?



## prinyl (Sep 20, 2014)

hi - i have a brother galaxie 2100 domestic type machine.

i want to embroider name tags for my dogs (x6) harnesses.
i would be using 30mm velcro tape but have no idea if this is possible to do as the hoops are much too large? - is there a tweak?

i have a vinyl printer but it would be a rather involved process & would not stand up to the significant "wear & tear" anyway.

i've searched but can't find any info so any help much appreciated


----------



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

I used to embroider on 1.2mm ribbon by just hooping it VERY tightly across the hoop, and using the plastic template to make sure it was straight.
A (possibly) safer way to do your tape is to stick it to stabilizer with a temporary spray adhesive like 505. You can easily mark the stabilizer to keep the tape straight.
Try it on some spare tape first.
Good luck.


----------



## NiceThreadsLLC (Mar 20, 2012)

We've sewn on nylon webbing with the 505 trick above and it worked pretty well. We needed Velcro on the back for name tags so we attached that afterwards with a regular sewing machine. I think embroidering directly into the Velcro strip might be problematic both while embroidering and then also when you want it to securely stick to something.


----------

